# The Eventing Crowd



## {97702} (14 January 2018)

Has anyone joined it? It seems to be all over Facebook at the moment as a new idea getting a lot of interest.

As I understand it, the idea is to raise funds to support key riders? I can only see Will Furlong named on the website as one of the supported riders, Im guessing there will be a few more!


----------



## VRIN (15 January 2018)

Never heard of it ... pops off to have a look


----------



## VRIN (15 January 2018)

Interesting but early days yet - more vague promises than anything really substantial to get me signed up. (They seem to have a second rider - if you look at the digital magazine .. )


----------



## {97702} (15 January 2018)

I had thought that WFP had said he was working with them, but when I checked he is working with the Eventing Club. Confusing...


----------



## Shay (16 January 2018)

They seem to be the same organisatation as "Elite Horse Owners".com which  was launched in 2016 but have only syndicated one horse.  The concept sounds quite intriguing.  But the company has not made great strides in the last 2 years.  For me it would need to be a lot more established before I would pay money I'm afraid.


----------



## ihatework (16 January 2018)

I&#8217;m not sure where the value is in this? I&#8217;ve never heard of them before


----------



## Shay (16 January 2018)

If they deliver what the website promises  - and if you are in an area to benefit - it sounds quite fun.  But that is a horribly big If.....


----------



## Esme (16 January 2018)

I keep seeing it pop up but can't get past the appalling website(s)/branding & logo. As far as I understand, they're placing themselves in a 'luxury' market (eventing, elite, investment, exclusivity) ETA and invested in marketing etc. with a site that looks like it was built in an IT lesson 15 years ago?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 January 2018)

Pretty much the same as syndicating a racehorse.


----------

